# BYU Tests Electric Land Speed Racer



## DavidDymaxion (Dec 1, 2008)

I saw BYU testing at Miller Motorsports Park recently. It was awesome! MMP is very smooth, the streamliner moved without bumping. It was so quiet some folks missed seeing a run! It was still carbon fiber black and was like a black arrow going down the track. When the streamliner stopped, I expected a superhero to pop out! Speed was limited to about 60 mph as they were using the trailer tire instead of the solid aluminum wheels to be used on the Salt.
 
The Salt Lake electric car club visited the BYU garage recently. I posted some pics from the visit on my web page:

http://ExplodingDinosaurs.com/byugarage

You can see BYU's page on the car at:

http://www.byustreamliner.com


----------



## DavidDymaxion (Dec 1, 2008)

BYU is running the streamliner today on the Salt Flats.


DavidDymaxion said:


> I saw BYU testing at Miller Motorsports Park recently. It was awesome! MMP is very smooth, the streamliner moved without bumping. It was so quiet some folks missed seeing a run! It was still carbon fiber black and was like a black arrow going down the track. When the streamliner stopped, I expected a superhero to pop out! Speed was limited to about 60 mph as they were using the trailer tire instead of the solid aluminum wheels to be used on the Salt.
> 
> The Salt Lake electric car club visited the BYU garage recently. I posted some pics from the visit on my web page:
> 
> ...


----------



## DavidDymaxion (Dec 1, 2008)

The BYU streamliner's first day on the Salt Flats resulting in fishtailing. More details are below:

----- Forwarded Message ----
*From:* Kelly Hales <[email protected]>
*To:* "[email protected]" <[email protected]>
*Sent:* Sun, August 15, 2010 12:16:53 PM
*Subject:* Re: BYU at Bonneville

Well we didn't do all that well, but it was a first trip to the salt. The car is beautiful and we got through tech with only two simple modifications asked for (a knee restraint belt and an inertia switch.


We got into line for our run. In line for 45 minutes or so. Started the first run and the car was fishtailing badly so the driver shut down. We came back to Provo Saturday night and will make some changes.


We are running custom turned hollow aluminum wheels that don't use rubber tires. Currently we are thinking this is most of the problem. The car has no suspension at all, and the solid wheels transmit a large amount of vibration. We will try to find some speed rated small tires (couldn't before hence the solid wheels). If we are able to source something quickly we will get out there again this next week. Likely we will not run it again until the September event.


If anyone knows of a 14" or smaller 180 MPH rated tire PLEASElet me know! 


Kelly Hales


----------

